
Following Volkswagen scandal, cheating may become easier due to copyright law - flurpitude
http://www.autoblog.com/2015/09/24/volkswagen-cheating-dmca-emissions-copyright/
======
a3n
So, using DMCA and copyright would actually make the public less safe, because
fewer eyeballs can legally look at systems.

"You can't look at this, and you can't talk about it, or we'll prosecute you."

I sometimes quip that the US is a consumer paradise in the same way that
Argentina is a beef paradise.

